# 15 Gallon Column



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

What kind of fauna are you planning? I picked up one of these tanks practically new for $25 but haven't decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## tim85 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah Im not sure yet either I know some shrimp but im not sure on fish yet


----------



## tim85 (Mar 1, 2013)

Any ideas what should I do next? Ive seen on the forums were you guys put moss in some sort of mesh bag and it makes what looks like moss balls? Can someone give me a pointer on this? I have java moss in my 55 gallon tank that I plan on putting on the driftwood also.


----------

